# Raking Up the Autumn Leaves



## SeaBreeze (Oct 28, 2016)

There's still a lot of leaves on the trees yet, but enough on the ground to do some cleanup.  I just swept my sidewalk and walkway for now, won't do too much until the trees are bare.  My front yard is rocked in, so I have to use the leaf blower and then sweep them up once their on the sidewalk/street.  In the back yard there's not that many leaves, mostly pines and spruces, so I just do most with my lawn mower.  Here's an alternative from this guy.


----------



## Redd (Oct 28, 2016)

As long as you don't have a problem bending over I think this is a great idea. Guess who is going to try it. Thanks Seabreeze


----------



## Carla (Oct 28, 2016)

Great idea! My biggest issue is bending over to put them into bags. Our borough picks them up once a week. I don't mind raking actually, on nice days find it enjoyable. I do a little at a time.


----------



## anodyne (Oct 28, 2016)

I moved into an apartment a year ago and have no private yard whatsoever. I really miss doing yard work


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 28, 2016)

I would think the leaves would have to be perfectly dry for this method but it sure gets the job done. We live in a very rural area so they don't pick up leaves and they also won't let us collect them and dump them down the street in the woods. I suppose they want us to eat them. Most of us have a garden or area in our yards where we dump them. We have an acre of property so we have a ride mower and we just keep grinding them up little by little and putting them in our gardens.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 28, 2016)

I have a tiny compost area in my yard, but there's so many large pine needles mixed in with the leaves from the front, that I don't want to put them in there.  Nice to have an area big enough for a riding mower Ruth.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 29, 2016)

If there was some commercial value for leaves, I would be filthy rich.  I have at least 50 big oak, walnut and hickory trees in the area around the house that I keep mowed.  This time of year, I have to get the leaf blower out nearly every other day to scoot the leaves away from the house, then I get the riding mower out and grind most of them up.  Then, some time in late November, I go along the road, and blow all the leaves into the roadside ditch, and burn them up, so as to keep them from clogging up the driveway culvert when the Springtime rains come.


----------

